# Межпозвонковая грыжа и бассейн



## TatianaPf (9 Фев 2009)

Здравствуйте!

Вопрос врачам: какая должны быть температура воды в бассейне, для того чтобы избежать повторного обострения грыжи?

У меня 1,5 года назад была обнаружена межпозвонковая грыжа и протрузия в поясничном отделе. Операции не было, так как размеры не большие, однако обострение было сильным. Около 1 года уже серьезных проблем не возникало, бывают неприятные ощущения в пояснице и ягодичной мышце при охлаждении или долгом сидении, в сентябре пила неделю Мовалис из-за переохлаждения (простудила поясницу).
Мы сейчас с мужем планируем беременность, однако перед беременностью я хотела бы укрепить мышцы спины. Врач посоветовала ходить в бассейн, но предупредила, что при охлаждении, возможно, будет повторное обострение.
Живу в Санкт-Петербурге. Бассейн с теплой водой не найти.
В лучшем случае есть пара бассейнов с температурой воды 28 градусов.

Заранее большое всем спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Selentin (15 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Нужна консультация или совет по вопросу: межпозвонковая грыжа и бассейн*

Здраствуйте!
А вы не подскажите, где выше 28 градусов?...ПРосто, та же проблема..


----------



## KOZYREVA (16 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Нужна консультация или совет по вопросу: межпозвонковая грыжа и бассейн*

В "Нептуне" температура +30 воды. И ЛФК есть в этом центре.


----------



## Selentin (17 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Нужна консультация или совет по вопросу: межпозвонковая грыжа и бассейн*

Про "Нептун" я знаю, но так достаточно дорого.......Альтернатив нет?


----------



## Selentin (22 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Нужна консультация или совет по вопросу: межпозвонковая грыжа и бассейн*

Была в бассейне "Локомотив"....Точную температуру не знаю, но вода для меня приемлемая....
Хотя если температура воды для Вам критична и может вызвать обострение, то лучше уточните сколько нужно и сколько в бассейне.


----------



## ТОТ (1 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Нужна консультация или совет по вопросу: межпозвонковая грыжа и бассейн*

Раньше ездил в "Волну"
(812) 388 64 23, Московский просп., 150, корп. 2


----------



## fedoandrei (11 Май 2021)

Так вроде 28градусов вполне нормальная температура для бассейна и переохлаждения быть не должно,если конечно час в воде не сидеть, насколько я знаю-до получаса не больше рекомендуется плавать,у самого грыжа хожу раз в неделю по полчаса или чуть меньше,слышал вроде что неплохо бы 2-3 раза ходить но надоедает так часто тем более что в раз в неделю ещё и баню посещаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2021)

@TatianaPf, невозможно получить переохлаждение мышц спины в бассейне. Скорее почки или ОРЗ от переохлаждения будет.
Если уж холодно-хорошо растереться полотенцем.
Причина обострений не в холоде, а в избыточной динамической нагрузке, возникающей при плавании, особенно при нырянии с перегибом позвоночника, при выпрыгивании на бортик, при длительном плавании (начинать надо с 10-15 минут и постепенно увеличивать время).

Принцип разумности должен присутствовать всегда.
Обострения боли в спине могут быть от любого избыточного движения.
Степень избыточности у каждого индивидуальна, постепенно увеличивайте её.
А то все приходят и сразу 45 минут занятий, а на следующий день - болит.
Важно. Рядом есть тема про баню, можете почитать, там подобная ситуация, но от тепла.
А на самом деле оба случая от движения.

Займитесь ЛФК на суше, зачем ее делать в воде?


----------



## fedoandrei (11 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Причина обострений не в холоде, а в избыточной динамической нагрузке,


Ну это да,ваше любимое)
А если серьезно то все таки можно получить обострение из за переохлаждения/перегрева-так многие врачи говорят и книги, возможно конечно что все они чего то недоговаривают но факт остаётся фактом



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> начинать надо с 10-15 минут и постепенно увеличивать время)


До какого увеличивать,
есть порог?
Температура в моём бассейне всегда 27-28градусов,редко 29



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> зачем ее делать в воде?


Ну вы даете-так в воде это давно уже признано наиболее безопасным и эффективным при проблемах в позвоночнике


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2021)

fedoandrei написал(а):


> Ну это да,ваше любимое)


Все правильное - любимое.


fedoandrei написал(а):


> А если серьезно то все таки можно получить обострение из за переохлаждения/перегрева-так многие врачи говорят и книги, возможно конечно что все они чего то недоговаривают но факт остаётся фактом


Покажите где в книге описан патогенез обострения боли в спине из-за  холода. И врачей попросите объяснить.
Кстати, мороженое можно есть при простуде и ангине, а щелканье пальцами не приводит к артрозу.

Как Вы думаете, что изменяется у человека в воде больше всего?



fedoandrei написал(а):


> До какого увеличивать,
> есть порог?


Нет. Вы же знаете, что есть люди, переплывающие  большие расстояния. У меня есть пациент, который переплыл Ла Манш. 4 года тренировок и переплыл.



fedoandrei написал(а):


> Температура в моём бассейне всегда 27-28градусов,редко 29
> Ну вы даете-так в воде это давно уже признано наиболее безопасным и эффективным при проблемах в позвоночнике


Вот тут правильно. Не температура причина обострения.


----------



## fedoandrei (12 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет. Вы же знаете, что есть люди, переплывающие большие расстояния.


Да все есть конечно,и гераклы в книге рекордов Гиннесса есть,но мы говорим о простых обывателях у которых проблемы с позвоночником, вообщем не будем долго ходить "вокруг да около" - по вашему временного порога нет-можно плавать сколько угодно в бассейне и при любой температуре НО в  "ритме вальса",ибо причина обострений совсем не в этом,так?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как Вы думаете, что изменяется у человека в воде больше всего?


Расстояние между позвонками?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> обострения боли в спине из-за холода. И врачей попросите объяснить.


Так вы же сами говорите что от переохлаждения/перегрева риск обострения увеличивается кратно т.к. обычные динамические нагрузки становятся в этом случае уже провоцирующими-вот вам и взаимосвязь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2021)

fedoandrei написал(а):


> Да все есть конечно,и гераклы в книге рекордов Гиннесса есть,но мы говорим о простых обывателях у которых проблемы с позвоночником, вообщем не будем долго ходить "вокруг да около" - по вашему временного порога нет-можно плавать сколько угодно в бассейне и при любой температуре НО в  "ритме вальса",ибо причина обострений совсем не в этом,так?


Правильно, При условии постепенного втягивания в нагрузку.
Сегодня 10-15, завтра 15-20.... И хоть до вечности.



fedoandrei написал(а):


> Расстояние между позвонками?


Правильно.
А как сказывается увеличение расстояния между позвонками в патологически измененном сегменте в котором нет диска из-за грыжи?

И как это сказывается в не измененным функциональном блоке?



fedoandrei написал(а):


> Так вы же сами говорите что от переохлаждения/перегрева риск обострения увеличивается кратно т.к. обычные динамические нагрузки становятся в этом случае уже провоцирующими-вот вам и взаимосвязь


Не верно. Смешали разные среды: воду и температуру.
Там и там важны не наличие воды, и уровень температуры.
Важно ваше динамическое повеление в воде.
Если бы вода и температура были причиной обострения, то все  имеющие грыжи (а это все) после купания и бани получали обострения, а весь мир (где есть вода и баня) используют их в процессе медицинской реабилитации.

Вы путаете ПРИЧИНУ и УСЛОВИЯ возникновения обострения!

Мыться надо, купаться надо!


----------



## fedoandrei (13 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И хоть до вечности.


Хотя странно конечно, логически если рассуждать:или 15мин провести в воде допустим 20градусов или час,мне кажется что все таки разница есть для риска переохлаждения, впрочем вы наверное имели ввиду что если несколько лет плавать при таких условиях то организм как бы уже "привыкнет"



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как сказывается увеличение расстояния между позвонками в патологически измененном сегменте в котором нет диска из-за грыжи?


Вы хотите сказать-отрицательно?Так если так рассуждать то бассейн только вред приносит и повышает риски обострений



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Важно ваше динамическое повеление в воде.


Да!А почему оно ОСОБЕННО важно в бассейне/бане-потому что вследствии:
"...увеличения расстояния между позвонками в патологически измененном сегменте" возникают повышенный риск обострений-по моему тут явная взаимосвязь и врачи  об этом не говорят подробно а говорят просто:не переохлаждайтесь/не перегревайтесь



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> то все имеющие грыжи (а это все) после купания и бани получали обострения


Не все Но многие-кому как повезет

Кстати все давно хотел спросить Ваше мнение:все таки что лучше для позвоночника, особенно пораженного грыжами/протрузиями-баня или бассейн?После бани мышцы расслабляются и мышечный корсет ослабевает а после бассейна он вроде как лишний раз тонизируется/укрепляется так наверное лучше почаще бассейну наверное отдавать предпочтение нежеле бане?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2021)

fedoandrei написал(а):


> Хотя странно конечно, логически если рассуждать:или 15мин провести в воде допустим 20градусов или час,мне кажется что все таки разница есть для риска переохлаждения, впрочем вы наверное имели ввиду что если несколько лет плавать при таких условиях то организм как бы уже "привыкнет"


Конечно. Есть же "моржевание" и переплывающие Берингов пролив.



> Вы хотите сказать-отрицательно?Так если так рассуждать то бассейн только вред приносит и повышает риски обострений


Опять неправильно. Увеличение расстояния для здоровых сегментов - благо, вот и надо для них плавать, но! Но не обстряя нездоровые сегменты.



> Да!А почему оно ОСОБЕННО важно в бассейне/бане-потому что вследствии:
> "...увеличения расстояния между позвонками в патологически измененном сегменте" возникают повышенный риск обострений-по моему тут явная взаимосвязь и врачи об этом не говорят подробно а говорят просто:не переохлаждайтесь/не перегревайтесь


Да они и не знают! Вот Вы теперь знаете, что вода и тепло - условия возникновения причины - подвижности.



> Не все Но многие-кому как повезет


Единицы.



> Кстати все давно хотел спросить Ваше мнение:все таки что лучше для позвоночника, особенно пораженного грыжами/протрузиями-баня или бассейн?После бани мышцы расслабляются и мышечный корсет ослабевает а после бассейна он вроде как лишний раз тонизируется/укрепляется так наверное лучше почаще бассейну наверное отдавать предпочтение нежеле бане?


Не важно ЧТО, важно КАК!
Не первый раз такой вопрос - все просто.
После бассейна - баня!


----------



## Руся (13 Май 2021)

Почему же мне катастрофически не везет.
Приобрела абонемент в бассейн, с момента обострения пробовала не раз плавать. Не могу! ((
Начинается сильное обострение поясницы..
Плавала только на спине, и с тренером, все равно болит.. Очень жаль. Не пойму почему? С удовольствием бы плавала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> ... Начинается сильное обострение поясницы.. Не пойму почему? С удовольствием бы плавала


Просто ходите. Приседайте. Делайте ЛФК.


----------



## Руся (14 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, хожу, приседаю.. Потихоньку ЛФК. Там есть новости по моей проблеме. Написала у себя в Теме.. Дам Вам ссылку, чтобы не переписывать..
Все так как я и думала по поводу рчд...


----------



## fedoandrei (14 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Но не обстряя нездоровые сегменты.


Естественно, собственно суть нашей темы как раз в этом, вопрос КАК этого не допустить)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> вода и тепло - условия возникновения причины - подвижности.


...и следовательно кратно возрастают риски обострений-явная взаимосвязь!
Т.е. врачи может и не знают истинную причину но это не главное,главное что они знают суть:не переохлаждаться не перегреваться!
Если говорить строго то в идеале чтобы исключить риски обострений лучше исключить баню и бассейн вообще,только вот "здоровые сегменты" жалко)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не важно ЧТО, важно КАК!


Да я это уже понял,я с точки зрения эффективности так сказать,после бани мышечный корсет вялый/расслабленный-логически больший риск обострений,а после бассейна он более "закалённый" что ле-риск обострений меньше и польза для мышц больше,я так понимаю



Руся написал(а):


> Приобрела абонемент в бассейн, с момента обострения пробовала не раз плавать. Не могу! ((
> Начинается сильное обострение поясницы..


Зачем абонемент сразу приобретать,я хожу например "в вольную"-пришел-заплатил,не пришел-не заплатил) Правда хожу в "льготные часы"- 13 и 13.30 всего 300руб и ещё плюс в том что ограничения получасового нет-можно сразу в воду и плавать час. 
А может у вас ещё стадия обострения идёт а вы не дождались ремиссии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, хожу, приседаю.. Потихоньку ЛФК. Там есть новости по моей проблеме. Написала у себя в Теме.. Дам Вам ссылку, чтобы не переписывать..
> Все так как я и думала по поводу рчд...


Так приседать можно и в воде, а не плавать, если от плавания болит.


----------

